

Phantom authors publish real research paper - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/mystery-over-obesity-fraud-1.13810

======
iandanforth
This is worrying as it might have the effect of less sharing in the scientific
community. The closest analogy I can think of is a musician given a preview
concert that demos some of their upcoming work and then finding a full single
available on iTunes recorded by someone else. Even if the complete song is
quite good, it would at least _feel_ like theft.

I'd be interested in what people think the proper reaction to this should be
(other than the knee-jerk draconian measures toward the perps). How should the
scientific community and publishers react to keep this author sharing early
results freely?

